# Wedding Resource



## HowIsMyFinancial (May 18, 2011)

Hi everyone - exciting time for me as it times to start planning my (our) wedding.

I was wondering, is there a website / forum / etc that would be a good reference as the ultimate wedding resource? 

Something that's also localized to Toronto would be greatly helpful - things like wedding venues, etc.

We kinda start blindfolded here. Some directions would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

I suspect that almost any site that serves as a "resource" for wedding planning will be a marketing tool for wedding planners and the wedding "industry". These are the people who tell you an "average" wedding budget should start at $30K.


----------

